# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  5 Sự thật thú vị về điện toán đám mây

## hoangmitek

Trong cuộc sống hiện đại ngày nay, điện toán đám mây đang dần trở nên phổ biến và có mặt khắp mọi nơi. Tuy nhiên,  đáng ngạc nhiên rằng rất ít người thực sự hiểu chính xác nó là gì, hoặc sức mạnh đáng kinh ngạc của nó ảnh hưởng như thế nào đến nền  công nghiệp số trong cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp 4.0. Cho dù bạn có những hiểu biết cơ bản về điện toán đám mây, thì đó vẫn chỉ là phần nổi của tảng băng chìm. Dưới đây là 5 sự thật thú vị về điện toán đám mây có thể bạn chưa biết, có chăng sẽ khiến bạn muốn vứt ngay ổ cứng và chuyển sang một giải pháp điện toán an toàn và dễ dàng hơn.



Điện toán “đám mây” nhưng chẳng liên quan gì đến … đám mây:
Tên gọi khiến nhiều người lầm tưởng những đám mây trên bầu trời đóng vai trò quan trọng trong công nghệ này, hoặc việc lưu trữ dữ liệu đã thật sự diễn ra trên những đám mây. Nhưng thực tế hoàn toàn không phải vậy. Điện toán đám mây đơn giản là việc sử dụng Internet để lưu trữ dữ liệu trên các máy chủ từ xa, thay vì lưu trữ cục bộ chúng trong các ổ cứng, mạng nội bộ trong công ty. Loại lưu trữ này được ví như một đám mây, nghĩa là dữ liệu sẽ theo bạn khắp mọi nơi, cho phép bạn lấy và sử dụng thông tin ở bất cứ đâu trên thế giới.

Điện toán đám mây có nhiều ứng dụng khác nhau:
Tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu hỗ trợ CNTT của doanh nghiệp bạn mà lựa chọn loại giải pháp đám mây phù hợp. Ví dụ, bạn có thể chọn một giải pháp riêng tư, nơi dữ liệu của bạn được lưu trữ bên ngoài trên các máy chủ chỉ dành riêng cho công ty bạn. Bạn cũng có thể tiết kiệm chi phí để chia sẻ không gian với người khác. Tuy nhiên, đôi lúc bạn lại muốn cung cấp không gian công cộng trên các máy chủ của mình, hãy chọn một giải pháp công cộng hoặc một hỗn hợp nhiều loại. Đó cũng là 3 giải pháp đám mây được gọi tên như sau: Đám mây chung (Public Cloud), Đám mây riêng (Private Cloud) và Đám mây lai (Hybrid Cloud).



Công nghệ đám mây rất an toàn:
Theo John Dinsdale, Giám đốc Nghiên cứu và Trưởng bộ phận Phân tích của hãng nghiên cứu Synergy, thị trường điện toán đám mây lớn và đang phát triển nhanh đến nỗi các công ty có thể tăng trưởng 10-30% mỗi năm. 41% doanh nghiệp đang có kế hoạch tăng đầu tư vào công nghệ đám mây trong đó 51% là các công ty lớn và trung bình và 35% các doanh nghiệp nhỏ hơn. Những con số  này đã vượt qua những kỳ vọng trước đó. Điều này có được là nhờ việc đám mây cho phép bạn có thể lưu trữ, sao lưu và truyền dữ liệu một cách dễ dàng. Chính vì vậy, bạn sẽ hoàn toàn tránh được nỗi lo đánh mất dữ liệu của mình. Nó còn an toàn hơn nhiều so với lưu trữ truyền thống vì được bảo vệ 24/7 bởi các chuyên gia bảo mật luôn sẵn sàng ngăn chặn những mối đe dọa gần nhất.



Không bao giờ phải băn khoăn về vấn đề nâng cấp hệ thống:
Bất kể loại thiết bị nào bạn sử dụng cho công việc hoặc khi bạn sử dụng các giải pháp dựa trên đám mây, bạn sẽ không phải nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng và phần cứng CNTT đã lỗi thời để chiếm nhiều không gian lưu trữ hoặc nâng cấp phần mềm. Các công ty điện toán đám mây chăm sóc điều này cho bạn, vì vậy bạn có thể tập trung vào những gì thực sự quan trọng: hoàn thành công việc.

Đám mây góp phần thúc đẩy tương lai:
Đám mây không chỉ đơn giản để lưu trữ dữ liệu mà còn mang lại vô vàn lợi ích khác. Sức mạnh của công nghệ này đang thúc đẩy sự nghiên cứu và khai thác tối đa tài nguyên ảo. Như việc Intel đang xem xét khả năng của công nghệ đám mây để giải mã sóng não, tương tác với phần mềm; để chữa bệnh ung thư; mô hình quản lý tài nguyên nước… Các ông lớn trong ngành đang say sưa chỉ ra tất cả những lợi ích mà chúng ta thể thu được từ việc lưu trữ dữ liệu trên mây cùng nhiều lợi ích khác của nó. Khi đầu tư vào đám mây, bạn không chỉ làm cho dữ liệu doanh nghiệp được an toàn, dễ tiếp cận, dễ sử dụng hơn, mà bạn còn mở đường cho sự pháp triển công nghệ trong tương lai có thể giúp ích cho nhân loại. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm chiến lược truyền thông Hợp nhất (Unified Communications) hoặc môi trường làm việc theo xu hướng BYOD (Bring Your Own Device), điện toán đám mây chính là bước đầu tiên.



Với những sự thật này, bức tranh về tương lai của công nghệ điện toán đám mây có vẻ rất tươi sáng và các công ty chọn áp dụng công nghệ đám mây đang thấy được những lợi ích đáng kinh ngạc gần như ngay lập tức. Không còn nghi ngờ gì nữa, đám mây đã chuyển mình từ một sản phẩm công nghệ mang tính lăng xê với mức độ ứng dụng trong thực tiễn còn đầy hồ nghi thành một giải pháp công nghệ thực sự đáng tin cậy cho các doanh nghiệp. Và đó cũng là lý do đã đến lúc chúng ta sử dụng đám mây càng sớm càng tốt. Đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội cập nhật một giải pháp CNTT tốt hơn và hiệu quả hơn.

Công ty Cổ phần Thương mại và Dịch vụ MITEK (MITEK J.S.C) cung cấp cho bạn các ứng dụng công nghệ tiên tiến trong lĩnh vực CNTT và Viễn thông. Với sứ mệnh thấu hiểu, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện các cấp độ của điện toán đám mây, từ những ứng dụng dựa trên đám mây đến giải pháp đám mây hoàn chỉnh. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ tận tình.
https://mipbx.vn/

----------

